# Bream spot near P'cola?



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking for a spot to catch limit of bream. Heard good reports of spot in Alabama but would need out of state license. Plan to fish off kayak. Any help appreciated.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I like bream:shifty:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you find a hole to limit out on bream let me know too.............This time of year it's not very likely a limit can be found except maybe from a private pond.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Doc, PM coming your way


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill pay good money for some bream this spring threw summer hitt me up
<~~Ill pay cash for your gills


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Ill pay good money for some bream this spring threw summer hitt me up
> <~~Ill pay cash for your gills


I wouldn't post this on the forum. It's illegal unless they are properly liscenced. I don't know the rules for FPL holders, but the sun fish that come into the wholesalers where I sell my crabs are all individually tagged with fwc tags in the gill.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

would it be any different then going to a pay lake and paying to fish? that's kinda what im talking about.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Find me a good pay lake where I can load up on bream and I will give them to you for free. No law againt this that I know of, but some laws are written in crazy ways that can cause trouble.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure buying wild caught bream from a recreational angler would be illegal, but beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to know to where to catch some of them brimies myself. Oh where Oh where shall we go?


----------

